# Barca



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I really like your fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pictures. He is a beauty.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

woah, wouldn't want to meet him down a dark alley!!
Amazing lookin fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cute


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that guy is awesome. How big is he? Does he eat alot? Any tankmates? How much did you pay for him and where did you get him? What is his growth rate like?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice snakehead


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice barca


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that top shot is amazing..great shots..so when do you want to seel him?hehehe..very nice davey


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

He doesn't eat as much as you would think. He is about 13-14" i would say and he cost alot. But, i really wanted him. I got him form Lincodd on predish back in December. I honestly havnt noticed any growth in him since i got him. He is great though.

I have 2 Channa Punctatsa in with him an ornate, delhezi, polli polmas and a Endlicheri Endlicheri with him, He is very peaceful and has never shown any aggression towards other fish!!


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

those are some cool fish!!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Awesome kd. After seeing those pics im very tempted into keeping some channa


----------

